# automatiser la copie d'un dossier



## boiperso (23 Février 2017)

Bonjour
Je souhaite automatiser la copie d'un dossier du finder vers un dossier situé sur Icloud. J'ai trouvé un pas à pas mais il date de 2006 et je ne retrouve pas les commandes citées dans cet article sur mon automator. Alors suis perdu
Qui peux m'aider ?
Merci


----------



## boiperso (27 Février 2017)

bonsoir, personne ne peut m'aider ?


----------



## JacqR (1 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,

Ceci fonctionne sur *MacOS Sierra* :
Vous avez besoin que de deux actions dans Automator:

*1-* Ajouter l'action "Obtenir les éléments du Finder indiqués" :
Ajouter votre dossier à copier dans cette action.​*2-* Ajouter l'action "Copier des éléments du Finder" :
Dans cette action, le dossier de destination par défaut est votre bureau, donc il suffit de changer cela dans le menu du bouton :
Cliquer sur le bouton, sélectionnez le menu "*Autre...*", une fenêtre s'affiche, il suffit de sélectionner le dossier "*iCloud Drive*" dans la barre latérale de cette fenêtre.​


Si vous n'avez pas de dossier "iCloud Drive" dans la barre latérale:
Il suffit de cocher le bouton "iCloud Drive" dans les préférences du *Finder* --> dans l'onglet "Barre latérale".


Voici l'image de ces actions.


----------



## boiperso (1 Mars 2017)

merci de votre réponse. Quelques questions :
- Quel type d'action dois choisir au début ? Service, processus, application...
- A l'issue de l'opération décrite faut-il enregistrer ? Si oui sous quel format ?
- A quelle fréquence la sauvegarde est elle effectuée ?


----------



## ehquionest (8 Novembre 2019)

boiperso a dit:


> merci de votre réponse. Quelques questions :
> - Quel type d'action dois choisir au début ? Service, processus, application...
> - A l'issue de l'opération décrite faut-il enregistrer ? Si oui sous quel format ?
> - A quelle fréquence la sauvegarde est elle effectuée ?


Le message date de 2017, mais je suis intéressé par les réponses...


----------



## boiperso (8 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour
je n'ai jamais eu de réponse à ma demande !


----------

